# Security Certificates ruled Constitutional in Landmark Harkat terrorism case



## CougarKing (14 May 2014)

The issue of security certificates again in the news...

Mods, please keep this separate from the "They Walk Among Us" thread.

If there is evidence that he had run a terrorism safe house in Pakistan as a teen, he should be deported.

CBC



> *Mohamed Harkat security certificate upheld by Supreme Court*
> 
> The Supreme Court of Canada has upheld the national security certificate against terror suspect Mohamed Harkat, rejecting his constitutional challenge.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2014)

And if you're interested, here's the Supremes' decision attached (86 pages).


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 May 2014)

Slightly  ff topic: but related, just enough, I think to avoid starting yet another new thread.

This story, from CBC News about genuine Canadian passports which are fraudulently obtained, shows how easy it is for dangerous people to "walk among us."

*----------*​
          As a general rule I favour protecting the individual against the state and so I am always suspicious of "star chamber" type proceeding where an individual's right to see all the evidence, etc, is circumscribed.
          But: I accept that, sometimes, the state, the collective, the _Great Big We_ needs extraordinary measures to protect us from individuals and small groups who mean us harm.

*----------*​
The terrorist, like other criminals, needs to "walk among us," to be, as Mao suggested, a fish who swims, essentially invisibly, in a sea of other people, and we need to make that harder and harder to do.

Security Certificates, problem laden (for civil libertarians) though they are, are one part of the solution; a more _vigilant_ passport control system appears to be another. Kudos to the RCMP for catching this.


----------

